# Resources > Professional Associations >  operations manager salary inquiry

## blakenoah

what is the yearly salary for operation managers at large art shipping/installation companies in the states.  i am going to be interviewing for a position here in asia and need a point of reference for negotiating a contract.  

feel free to give me a call, email or private message.  

best

blake

----------


## Paul Brewin

When I was in China last year our company of contact was Huaxie; if this is not the company you are interviewing with perhaps they could help with information. I would guess that salary requirements in the US will be higher than those in China. You might also contact ICEFAT.

----------


## blakenoah

Thanks Paul.  I'll look into it.  

What were you doing in China?

----------


## Paul Brewin

Courier work for my museum and a cultural exchange. Mostly in Suzhou with some side trips to Shanghai, Beijing, Hangzhou (sp?). Eye opening experience!

----------


## blakenoah

I can imagine.  What museum do you work for?

----------

